# winter time tactics for MI how to catc more fish inthe colder months



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok I see a lot of people making posts about how they are not catching fish and/or there is no fish in the winter time! let me just start by saying winter time is some of the best fishing in south Carolina for meat fish, so I put together this little bit of info to help yall catch more fish in the winter time. because unlike a lot of fishermen I enjoy seeing others have success also! I have been spending a lot of time the past few winters catching sheepshead, black drum, redfish, and flounder and here is how you can do it also! lets start with you basic tackle rod, reel, and line set ups! weather you prefer spinning tackle or baitcasting set ups it dosent make a deference. your just gonna want a good 7 to 7 and a half foot med to med hvy action rod. the fish don't bite hard at this time of year so your gonna want something with a good sensitive tip! I am a strong believer in braided fishing line but that is not the case at the time of year! fluorocarbon although expensive is the way to go at this time of year 12 to 20 lb!









as far as terminal tackle Carolina rigs and jigheads it what I fish I use a 12 lb fluorocarbon leader on both 
















now on the Carolina rig do away with those pretty beads, its winter time the water is clear the fish can see that crap! that's the same reason I don't use braid a this time of year.

now for bait I prefer a jighead but the Carolina rig will work dead shrimp is all you need, it doesn't even have to be fresh the frozen stuff from Wal-Mart will work just as good! I also use fiddler crabs which you can by frozen at big daves bait and tackle!

















fish rising tide cycles from mid tide on at this time of the year for better success, if you fish warming trends it will also increase your catch ratio! now that you know the basics get out there catch some fish and enjoy a day of tourist free fishing!


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good write up dude.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Do you recommend just a slow retrieve or do you let the bait drift with the tide? I think I will try floro this year.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

GC Since73 said:


> Thanks for the tips. Do you recommend just a slow retrieve or do you let the bait drift with the tide? I think I will try floro this year.[/QUOTE
> 
> just let your bait sit if you don't have a bite in a minute or so cast again. the key is getting the bait in front of the fish there slow and lethargic at this time if year there not gonna eat a bait unless its in front of them!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Great post you did and everyone Thanks You.......:beer:


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you, It seems every time I do get to fish a cold front is coming maybe that my problem. Also I have been using khale and mutu light circle hooks, some with beads some without and putting fishbites on the end of the shrimp and just using shrimp with no beads or fishbites still no luck. Yes I use flurocarbon for my rigs at apache we fished every possible spot from behind the breakers to the t on either side, nothing was biting. I know you talk about the jetties but is there any other good place to fish without a boat this time of year? Ill have to get a couple of jigs


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

surfmom said:


> thank you, It seems every time I do get to fish a cold front is coming maybe that my problem. Also I have been using khale and mutu light circle hooks, some with beads some without and putting fishbites on the end of the shrimp and just using shrimp with no beads or fishbites still no luck. Yes I use flurocarbon for my rigs at apache we fished every possible spot from behind the breakers to the t on either side, nothing was biting. I know you talk about the jetties but is there any other good place to fish without a boat this time of year? Ill have to get a couple of jigs


get rid of those beads and get rid of the fishbites! the only time i ever use beads I on a popping cork or a knocker rig! and sadly you are pretty much limited to the jettys without a boat the fish like structure at this time of year, pier structure isn't enough though you may catch one or two black or red drum you wont be able to catch and 50 in an hour and that what he average has been at the south jetty weather on foot or by boat!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

cutbait....great post and thanks for the info....we camp at HB so this is good info....JS


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I know I appreciate it as much as the next guy and so on....The wife and I are looking at making a weekend trip REAL soon for a long weekend and the S. jetty was our intended target. Never have fished there but I agree that you need structure this time of year. Would it be best to start at high tide falling and make the trip for a longer fishing period or make the trip to fish the rising tide. Not wanting to get stuck anywhere being the first time there. Made a cart for the bike to make the trip on. Would post a pic but no sure how.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> Thanks for the info. I know I appreciate it as much as the next guy and so on....The wife and I are looking at making a weekend trip REAL soon for a long weekend and the S. jetty was our intended target. Never have fished there but I agree that you need structure this time of year. Would it be best to start at high tide falling and make the trip for a longer fishing period or make the trip to fish the rising tide. Not wanting to get stuck anywhere being the first time there. Made a cart for the bike to make the trip on. Would post a pic but no sure how.


you can make a day out of you can pick the trout off on all tides but the drum and redfish will only bite during the last two hours of rising tide


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree with the others that yours is an outstanding post. I want to address the last two hours of rising tide. Didn't I read that the jetty is cut off at high tide? Doesn't that limit the fishing there at that time to a boat? Could you comment any on the north jetty? Are there any other jetties in the area that one can fish? I guess the water is so cold that surf fishing is a waste of time since the fish move to deeper water. Is that a correct assumption especially since there is no structure. Is the pier fishing pretty much taboo too? What about you pier guys who fish year round? Any comments on that? Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> I agree with the others that yours is an outstanding post. I want to address the last two hours of rising tide. Didn't I read that the jetty is cut off at high tide? Doesn't that limit the fishing there at that time to a boat? Could you comment any on the north jetty? Are there any other jetties in the area that one can fish? I guess the water is so cold that surf fishing is a waste of time since the fish move to deeper water. Is that a correct assumption especially since there is no structure. Is the pier fishing pretty much taboo too? What about you pier guys who fish year round? Any comments on that? Thanks in advance for your replies!


to answer your question you can get back from the south jetty on high tide, just on the north. now you will be walking on soft sand which isn't fun its just all a matter o how bad you want to catch fish. im like a drug addict when it comes to catching fish I will do whatever it takes to get to them! as far as the pier my pier fishing days are limited now I kind of grew out of it! I want go on the pier unless they have been catching any number of kings or cobia, but at this time of year nothing happens on the piers maybe a few black drum rarely, but it pretty much dosent happen out there now, yo need structure and lots of it!


----------

